# Power Hacksaw Drillpress attachment



## astrom27 (Oct 16, 2010)

HI all
I had mobility scooter back end that had the frame and gears and whatnot, and
since i don't have a workbench i usually hold the pieces in my drillpress vice when I'm hacksawing. 

Anyway I started to test out the scooter parts and the happend to be mostly the right size i needed, with just a little modding.
Its not done yet but i think it should work ??? ??? ??? Its kinda funny i think
and makes me giggle a little ;D. 

Here it is so far.. I still need to drill a couple of holes and finish the transmission.
The gear on the chuck came from the transmission of the scooter and are 45 deg bevel gears allowing to move the movement out to 90 deg as you can see..

































I still need to find a belt to replace the rubber bands, those are just for show.
I also did'nt drill the holes for the blade and put one on if that confuses you. The hacksaw frame 
is the other half of the scooter frame, forming the upright support.
It slides on the bar back and forth and can move up and down on the pivot.
More to come... I hope to finish it sometime in the next week if i can find a belt.

Chris


----------



## astrom27 (Oct 16, 2010)

I forgot to say that it is detachable so i can still take it off and use 
the drill press..

and for the speed, with the dp in the lowest gear ratio and with the 
extra reduction i think it should come out to 200 strokes ( 100 each way )
a minute.

Is that to fast? ???


----------



## tel (Oct 16, 2010)

Interesting, but yes - that speed sounds a bit high to me, I'd be inclined to get it down to about half of that


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Oct 16, 2010)

Astrom,

One thing to consider: On the backstroke, a power hacksaw lifts the blade a bit. If you saw with a constant pressure on both strokes you will rapidly destroy blades.

Bob


----------



## astrom27 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback so far..

Right now the reduction wheels are .75 and 2.45" giving a 3.25 reduction
with the dp at 620 rpm gives 190 stokes a min.

I was thinking of reducing the first down to .4 giving a 6.125 reduction
and about 100 stroke a min (for both ways 50 each way). does anyone think that's to small
for the first wheel? I don't know what the practical limit on the smallness is.

That's a good point about the back stroke ,thanks. I'll see if it comes up
by itself on the backstroke, if not maybe ill make a little cam..we'll see.

Chris


----------

